

IOS vs Android Fragmentation - karimo
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-ios-vs-android-fragmentation-2012-6

======
ishansharma
Found this gem of a comment on the post:

If you're smart you'll target for your app for the OS not the device like any
proper developer would do. Test it on multiple screen densities and
resolutions, code auto-scaling of your digital assets job done.
Fragmentation's just media hype. Commend link:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-ios-vs-
andro...](http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-ios-vs-android-
fragmentation-2012-6#ixzz1xZsn3yoh)

------
ericchubb
Android seems to jump the shark more and more with each passing day. You've to
work harder as a developer, catering for all the hardware and OS fragmentation
in order to distribute apps on a platform riddled with piracy and sub-par
apps.

